# Rwd caddy



## Bigdaddycaddy81 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a 81 caddy and no matter what motor i put in it it never lasts more than a couple months even when i have a shop put them in so i have a idea to take the body of my rabbit and put it on the frame of a 89 s10 with a 4.3 and a manual tans any thoughts or tips


----------



## lodermeier (Jan 10, 2011)

*caddy*

How much is your cost on 4130 . I've have great wielder , interested ??


----------

